

Show HN: Startup funding visualised - klimslava
http://klimslava.github.io/startup-funds-visual/

======
bopf
Great visualization of crunchbase (I suppose). Really well done.

~~~
klimslava
Thank you, I used data from the "Investor Leadboard"

